# Problem mit DirectX installation



## cycovery (16. Juni 2005)

Ich versuche DirectX 9.0c zu installieren und hab schon verschiedene versionen runtergeladen . . . aber jedesmal, wenn ichs installieren will kommt die Fehlermeldung "eine für die Installation notwendige CAB-Datei ist nicht vertrauenswürdig" und das Setup wird abgebrochen.

Irgendjemand ne Idee was das sein könnte oder was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Juni 2005)

Sagt die DX-Version beim Windowsupdate das gleiche?


----------



## cycovery (16. Juni 2005)

Ja sag das selbe . . . und ich kann auch nicht nachgucke, was für eine cab datei ihm nicht passt . . .


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Juni 2005)

Icke hab mal ein wenig recherchiert.

Im Web fand ich folgenden Beitrag:


> in der aktuellen gamestar (07/2005) geht es auf seite 160 darum, dass directX 9.0c Probleme beim Inststallieren macht, wenn der Kryptografiedienst nicht gestartet ist.
> 
> Unter (XP) Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Dienste - > Kryptografiedienst findet man in der Mitte Starttyp, dass sollte auf Automatisch stehen.
> 
> Wenn ihr es jetzt erst auf Automatisch stellt: mit OK bestätigen und anschliessend Neustarten! Voilà! Jetzt sollte sich directX installieren lassen.



Plus folgenden Beitrag, der empfiehlt die Grafikkartentreiber runterzuschmeissen und DX zu installieren und die Graka-Treiber wieder draufzumachen:
http://www.windowspower.de/beitrag1971.html

Vielleicht hilft ja einer dieser Tipps


----------



## cycovery (17. Juni 2005)

Ich danke Dir! werde ich gleich heute Abend testen! Denn mitlerweile bin ich schon so weit, dass ich directX komplett deinstalliert habe und keine einzige (neu oder alt) version mehr draufkriege


----------

